# Port forwarding with the new airport extreme - I desparately need your help



## kv1997 (Feb 24, 2007)

Anyone who can help me solve this one, I will pray for to go to heaven....

I bought the new airport extreme from Mac because I wanted the speed and the ability to share disks on my network and a stable connection (my Imac jumped off my Zyxel P600 router all the time). 

I have connected the Airport Extreme via network cable to my Zyxel router to my AE WAN.

Internet connection is fine. My Imac stays connected to the airport extreme. So does my laptop. The airport extreme is running, sweet green light and all. I can surf away at great speed.

I do a bit of torrenting and gaming once in a while and need to be able to forward a port range to enable outside connections. I have forwarded a port range on my Zyxel and I know it works because I have tested it with my laptop connecting to the Zyxel via network cable.

It does not work over the AE. And I cannot make it work. If some one has experienced the same problem and solved it, I would love to know how. I cannot even see where I should be playing with settings in the AE admin utility.....honestly, I am not impressed by the usability

Thanks

Kristian


----------



## gsahli (Feb 24, 2007)

I don't have a new AEBS but I'm guessing the Airport Admin is still the same? You should turn off "Distribute IP addresses," because right now your wireless devices are in a separate network from your wired ones. Turning that off makes the Zyxel the only router and the AEBS is a wireless access point. And forwarding works as before.


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 24, 2007)

Do not use the older Airport Admin Utility with the new Airport Extreme (802.11n) base station. Use only the new Airport Utility. Although the older utility appears to work, you may get unexpected results if you use the older Admin Utility. (so says Apple tech support)


----------



## kv1997 (Feb 24, 2007)

Gsahli - tip sounds very logical - thanks for responding - only in the new admin utility I cannot see how to do this...extremely frustrating...


----------



## bobw (Feb 24, 2007)

Designing AirPort Extreme 802.11n Networks

There's a shareware program - Lighthouse - you could also use.


----------



## kv1997 (Feb 24, 2007)

Problem solved - I was the idiot. 

In the new Airport Admin utility, you simply need to double click the icopn representing the AE to the left on the pop-up screen and you will be provided with all the advanced tweaking options. 

Very simple to configure the ports and it is now working.

Hope this helps others who might run into the same problem


----------

